# My lil Mice :)



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

Well as I said in my introduction thread, I did try and post in the fancy mice keepers forum but my introduction there never got verified so I hoped you lovely people wouldn't mind me posting here 
And my lil mice would like to say hi too
(Sorry about the image sizes)

This is my Silver Fox, Hammy:









And my Silver Self, Pickle:









I also had Black Tan, Cheese, but she unfortunately passed away last Thursday  :









Anyway, that's us 
There are a load of other "family" pets in my house but these lil ladies are just mine


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're pretty :love1

Feel free to post your other pets in the, err, 'your other pets' forum, here on FMB.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, such sweeties!


----------



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you both


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

So pretty :3


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

cuties


----------

